# GET YOUR TATS OUT!!!



## Basscube

Has anyone got any tattoos that you want to show off now is your time 8)

My tattoo's got done by a place called Skin Graff in Milton keynes

http://www.skingraff.com


----------



## TTchan

Here's all mine, sorry the pictures are a bit rubbish...














































Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

Glad to see i am not the only one on here with tattoos 

Was starting to think i was for a second haha :lol:

Have you had your tattoos for long?

PS someone likes Dirty Dancing/Patrick Swayze


----------



## Adam-tt

Having my first tattoo on sat :-D


----------



## Basscube

What you getting bud?

And where? i got a sleeve as you can see from pics. And a tattoo on my other arm. Getting another one in September London tattoo convention 8)


----------



## Toshiba

I was excited then worried.

I fist thought it was a spelling mistake.
Then i thought it was a spelling mistake but was going to be a thread full of man boobs

But turns out to be neither.....


----------



## TTchan

Basscube said:


> Glad to see i am not the only one on here with tattoos
> 
> Was starting to think i was for a second haha :lol:
> 
> Have you had your tattoos for long?
> 
> PS someone likes Dirty Dancing/Patrick Swayze


Love tattoos  the oldest one is the rose, that was done 5 years ago and the most recent Is the scorpion which was a couple months ago!! Can't wait to get more!! My Patrick swayze tattoo was a tad crazy but I love it 

Yours are awesome!!!

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

Toshiba said:


> I was excited then worried.
> 
> I fist thought it was a spelling mistake.
> Then i thought it was a spelling mistake but was going to be a thread full of man boobs
> 
> But turns out to be neither.....


haha sorry to disapoint :wink:


----------



## Basscube

TTchan said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see i am not the only one on here with tattoos
> 
> Was starting to think i was for a second haha :lol:
> 
> Have you had your tattoos for long?
> 
> PS someone likes Dirty Dancing/Patrick Swayze
> 
> 
> 
> Love tattoos  the oldest one is the rose, that was done 5 years ago and the most recent Is the scorpion which was a couple months ago!! Can't wait to get more!! My Patrick swayze tattoo was a tad crazy but I love it
> 
> Yours are awesome!!!
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well tattoos are indeed addictive. It's strange as i was thinking of getting a tattoo for years but couldn't decide what to get but then when i was sure got it. Then wanted a whole sleeve haha.

THanks i wanted something different but that means something. As my mum comes from Peru i wanted something native to her region. So i got Inca/Aztec and Nazca lines with rocks and temples. The man you can see in the picture is trying to burst out the rocks with cracks everywhere i think it is quite cool. Took many hours though :lol:


----------



## kazinak

Tatoo = chav

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L0z

kazinak said:


> Tatoo = chav
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Fcuk off.


----------



## kazinak

See, I was right 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corradoman

kazinak said:


> Tatoo = chav
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


KAZ=TURD :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

haha

You beat me to it :lol:


----------



## L0z

kazinak said:


> See, I was right
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Wow, I understood that sentence


----------



## kazinak

Good for you ,

Now back to topic about the "tats"

Explain please, how stupid person should be if he can't remember his kids names and dates of birth so he writes on his body ?

Cheers  
Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Basscube

Don't think its a case of "forgetting" kids/partners name. lol It's just a way to symbolise something important in their life.
So if someone has a baby and wants to tattoo their body than that is up to them.

Personally i am not a fan of names tattoos. But that is just my opinion. I prefer pictures and art in general that symbolise something.

8)


----------



## digital_dreamer

Another vote for art tattoos +1

Much better than just names


----------



## Basscube

Glad you agree.

Can you honestly say these tattoos arn't artistic...

They are all done by Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo.

he is doing my tattoo in September and i can't wait. he is considered 1 of the best tattooists in the world and has won many awards for his work.


----------



## Hilly10

Art belongs on a canvas not a body. Just me and my twopennth :roll:


----------



## TT-TOM

kazinak said:


> Tatoo = chav
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


So its not just me that thinks a tatoo is the mark of a moron :roll:


----------



## newt

Why do folk have tatoo's on their backs? :?


----------



## Basscube

So the cisteen chapel and angel of the north arn't art as they are not on canvas? I think that's a bit short sighted?


Hilly10 said:


> Art belongs on a canvas not a body. Just me and my twopennth :roll:


----------



## paul4281

This was my last one, got a few others. Never worry about other peoples thoughts on them, it's my choice.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer

i started when i was 16 having tats but listened to my dad............never above the collor or below the cuff son!!! so not many people see mine often.























they have much better tats now and i do regret some of them i have had that were in favour at the time, envy you fucky luckers having such great choice now. good topic and could well go on. and yes i have gone back to my skinhead days, but only as work is soo bloody dirty i got sick of all the powder coat in my hair.


----------



## Basscube

Yes tattoos have come a long way since the "love and hate" on knuckles and old ink that goes a nasty green. But what I like about tats now is it's a talking point. I've had strangers come up to me and say cool tattoo. Tattoos arn't known just for ex cons and hells angels. I have seen bankers, solicitors even priests getting tattood now that's crazy.

Ps your tattoos ain't that bad fella. Plus if you really don't like 1 of them most good tattooist can do cover ups and put a cool fresh design over the old tattoo and it's totally invisible after.


----------



## bigsyd

kazinak said:


> Tatoo = chav
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Well I have been called a few things in my time but chav.... :?


----------



## H11WGY

Not long finished a 3 year laser removal. All you can see is a faint scar.


----------



## Ecosse

Tattoo's can be really chavvy and horrible, but a well thought out design thats been done by a good tattoo artist can be fantastic.

Personally, dont have any, but may in the future.


----------



## H11WGY

brother in laws


----------



## fiftyish

Here is mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

fiftyish said:


> Here is mine :lol: :lol:


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh scary as foot i love that bud


----------



## Basscube

Ecosse said:


> Tattoo's can be really chavvy and horrible, but a well thought out design thats been done by a good tattoo artist can be fantastic.
> 
> Personally, dont have any, but may in the future.


I agree chavvy tribal or generic sh1t just annoys me. At least think of something original


----------



## Basscube

fiftyish said:


> Here is mine :lol: :lol:


Seen that b4 quality lol


----------



## W7 PMC

Don't like them & doubt i ever will.

I can at a push just about see some artistic merit in some tats, but even then i feel it would be better on canvas & not on someones body.

TBH tats will always have a stigma as lets be honest, a couple of decades back the kinda folk that had tats were often at the lower levels of society (some obvious exceptions such as Armed Forces). Love/Hate on the knuckes & those ever so pretty borstal dots [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Basscube

W7 PMC said:


> Don't like them & doubt i ever will.
> 
> I can at a push just about see some artistic merit in some tats, but even then i feel it would be better on canvas & not on someones body.
> 
> TBH tats will always have a stigma as lets be honest, a couple of decades back the kinda folk that had tats were often at the lower levels of society (some obvious exceptions such as Armed Forces). Love/Hate on the knuckes & those ever so pretty borstal dots [smiley=bomb.gif]


tatoos have been around for thousands of years. Even some of the ancient egyptians and mayans had some form of tattoos. They used to be a way of marking what tribe or family you came from. Obviously they were done with sharp tools and hammering the skin after dipping in ink. Also sailors.

But yes a lot of old fashioned folk still think tattoos are for hooligans who start fights and randomly stab people for fun.

tattoos did get a bad press as a lot of people in gangs and prison had them as well as the Yakuza, mafia etc.

I realise some people love them and some people hate them. That will always be the way.

Oh well. lol

[smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## senwar

I've got two

But I despise the 'sleeve' culture. Looks bloody ridiculous. As does anything sticking out from behind your collar.

Some tattoo's are just plain wrong.

Some people are going to look daft in the latter years.


----------



## Basscube

lol what do mean the sleeve culture?

people have always had sleeves ok they might be slightly more fashionable now but that's it.


----------



## fishface

My dad had tattoos all up his arms from his days in the Navy, he died last year at the age of 96, he always said he regretted having them done, but it was a case of waking up the next day with a hangover, and all his pay gone!
I always hated seeing them on my Dad as a kid, he was the gentlest of men who never even swore, and his tattoos always seemed so out of character.
In my younger days tattoos just meant rough, but I have to agree some of them are pure works of art, a friend of my Dad's had a fox disappearing up his arse, don't know how Dad knew that!

Each to his or her own, I have a mate who has every inch of his body except his head and hands, (well the bits I've seen) covered in them, but I just don't like them.


----------



## paul4281

Gonna get love & hate on me knuckles, swallows on me neck, hinges on the inside & spider webs on me elbows. Standard!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

paul4281 said:


> Gonna get love & hate on me knuckles, swallows on me neck, hinges on the inside & spider webs on me elbows. Standard!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


haha do i sence a hint of sarcasm? lol :wink:


----------



## Basscube

fishface said:


> My dad had tattoos all up his arms from his days in the Navy, he died last year at the age of 96, he always said he regretted having them done, but it was a case of waking up the next day with a hangover, and all his pay gone!
> I always hated seeing them on my Dad as a kid, he was the gentlest of men who never even swore, and his tattoos always seemed so out of character.
> 
> Each to his or her own, I have a mate who has every inch of his body except his head and hands, (well the bits I've seen) covered in them, but I just don't like them.


yeah some people regret getting them done but i think tattoos have come a long way since. But each to their own.

As mentioned before. Some people love them and respect art and the whole tattoo culture and some people just hate tattoos in general and anything to do with them. My mum freaked out when i got my 1st tattoo as she is quite old fashioned. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ecosse

My mum always said that if we ever got tattoo then we'd have to move out.

Now we've all moved out and my brother has a cracker, she's decided that she wants a Mackintosh Rose :lol:

It all comes down to if it actually means something or is it just a generic "in vogue" crap

On the other hand, my uncle was covered in tattoo's from when he was in his 20's during the '70's. He hated them but never had the money for removal.


----------



## Basscube

Yeah thats the thing my uncle is covered too as he used to be a lorry driver he also hares them but then again he had most of them done 40years ago so they dont look great lol. :?


----------



## senwar

Basscube said:


> lol what do mean the sleeve culture?
> 
> people have always had sleeves ok they might be slightly more fashionable now but that's it.


You answer your own question there.

They're fashionable = sleeve culture. Due to footballers etc having them people see them as a fashion accessory and sleeves are everywhere.


----------



## Basscube

Think "sleeve culture" is a bit dramatic but ok whatever makes you happy


----------



## WozzaTT

I think some of them can look good, providing you're young enough, and they can be very sexy on women depending on where they are and what they are.

The problem with tattoos is that no-one over the age of 50 looks good with one.


----------



## Basscube

I think this older gentleman looks rather dashing...

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT

Basscube said:


> I think this older gentleman looks rather dashing...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


You're right - he does manage to carry it off!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

hahaha


----------



## paul4281

Sarcastic moi? 










This is my favourite bit of my left "sleeve". When he did it, he free handed the zip from a jacket that he had brought it specially. The guy I use has been a graphic designer, used to air brush cars & bikes, & still does painting when time allows. Not the average kitchen scratcher.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiftyish

Basscube said:


> I think this older gentleman looks rather dashing...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oi! Thats me from the front :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

paul4281 said:


> Sarcastic moi?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite bit of my left "sleeve". When he did it, he free handed the zip from a jacket that he had brought it specially. The guy I use has been a graphic designer, used to air brush cars & bikes, & still does painting when time allows. Not the average kitchen scratcher.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


My tattooist was a graphic designer too lol cool tattoo


----------



## BrianR

I 5hink that sme of them are incredible works of art, beautiful in fact. But I must admit to wondering why? :? Dont get me wrong, no judgement intended


----------



## Basscube

It's ok i know tattoos arn't for everyone. Infact i used to judge people with tattoos now i have some myself and get a different perspective. The way i look at it is a way of expressing yourself and being different or unique and showing your love for good art.

You can'r carry a canvas around with you but your arm and leg will be with you forever (hopefully) lol :roll:


----------



## burns

Not quite in the same league as you guys with the full sleeves (I'd love one, but would end up unemployed if I did! :lol: ) but here's my tramp stamp (bit red as the picture was taken only about an hour after it was done)










I have plans for more, including a portrait-style white rose in black and grey as a memorial tattoo, and some Pearl Jam lyrics at some later point.

If anyone can recommend a good B&G portrait artist in the NW, I'd be very interested. But please don't suggest Lou Molloy; I've already contacted him and he's booked up until May 2013! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Basscube

Haha unenployed. I work in an office as a sales manager and thought my boss would flip out when got a sleeve but he though it was pretty cool lol :roll:

Make sure you get pics of your other tattoos when you get them done 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

Not the best picture 3days old :-D


----------



## Basscube

What does it say?


----------



## Adam-tt

Sometimes good things fall apart
So better things can fall together


----------



## Basscube

Deep lol :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

Lol :-D
Only skin deep


----------



## Basscube

haha. Knew that was coming.

What made you get that tattoo and how come on your leg?


----------



## DXN

Has anybody had a tattoo internally !!

gastro docs do this all the time


----------



## avyi

Quite old picture, did this in 2006!


----------



## Basscube

The legs tattoos getting popular now :roll:

Must admit i'm not normally a fan of tribal but that looks ok


----------



## Sianb

I've had total of 3 tattoos on my lower back but this is the finished work 








The symbol means tiger it's the Chinese year I was born 
I also have another tattoo on my arm but I'm not going to upload a pic, i really don't like it lol


----------



## bigsyd

Sianb said:


> I've had total of 3 tattoos on my lower back but this is the finished work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The symbol means tiger it's the Chinese year I was born
> I also have another tattoo on my arm but I'm not going to upload a pic, i really don't like it lol


Love the one on your back 8) 8)

this would be a talking point on a date :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Adam-tt said:


> Not the best picture 3days old :-D


foot me Adam!!! you part bloody gorilla m8 lmao.........hurts till it suddenly goes numb innit bud


----------



## Basscube

bigsyd said:


> Sianb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had total of 3 tattoos on my lower back but this is the finished work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The symbol means tiger it's the Chinese year I was born
> I also have another tattoo on my arm but I'm not going to upload a pic, i really don't like it lol
> 
> 
> 
> Love the one on your back 8) 8)
> 
> this would be a talking point on a date :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That tattoo crazy lol.


----------



## olds_cool

TTchan said:


> Love tattoos  the oldest one is the rose, that was done 5 years ago and the most recent Is the scorpion which was a couple months ago!! Can't wait to get more!! My Patrick swayze tattoo was a tad crazy but I love it
> 
> Yours are awesome!!!
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Elle, I like your scorpion one! ? I've been trying to find a decent scorpion for my right arm for aaaaages!!!!!


----------



## WozzaTT

If any of you like gorgeous women (who doesn't) and use Instagram - subscribe to suicidegirls. Most of them are heavily tattooed.


----------



## Adam-tt

WozzaTT said:


> If any of you like gorgeous women (who doesn't) and use Instagram - subscribe to suicidegirls. Most of them are heavily tattooed.


already following them on facebook :-D


----------



## ecko2702

I understand tattoos are for some and others don't like them but I hate people who think you are scum because you have them or have to voice their opinion on them constantly. Rant over :lol:

My views on my tattoos is that if something ever happens to me and lose my memory or what have you i will always remember the things I loved and who I was because of the tattoos I have.

Heres a "few" of mine


----------



## Rocketr

Here's mine I designed myself. Couldn't decide what to have but knew I wanted a tat a few years ago.
It's to represent my family name and I love it!


----------



## KammyTT

Half of my right arm tattoo


----------



## Basscube

Cool tattoos people good to see something different


----------



## Basscube

Latest tattoos 8)


----------



## Spandex

Basscube said:


> Latest tattoos 8)


Kylie Minogue and a 'Dementer' from Harry Potter? Unusual combo...


----------



## Basscube

Haha not quite lol :roll:


----------



## burns

Those are absolutely amazing! You must be really pleased 8)


----------



## Basscube

burns said:


> Those are absolutely amazing! You must be really pleased 8)


Those? which ones? lol :roll:


----------



## Guzi

Here is part of mine. Its a sleeve on my left arm
html>
411 Length Required

411 Length Required
nginx/1.2.3



Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

Guzi said:


> Here is part of mine. Its a sleeve on my left arm
> html>
> 411 Length Required
> 
> 411 Length Required
> nginx/1.2.3
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


your pictures don't work bro :wink:


----------



## Guzi

Lol I'll try again. Flaming tapatalk.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

worked now buddy 

who did ya sleeve?


----------



## Guzi

Started at the festival shop in middlesbrough but I wasn't happy with some of it when he'd finished. I decided to get all round the arm into a full sleeve so had it finished at Dark Circle in middlesbrough. Lot better job there.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## hazza

heres mine. My first one and its still quite fresh. Nearly passed out loool.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Basscube

hazza said:


> heres mine. My first one and its still quite fresh. Nearly passed out loool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


PU55Y haha :lol:


----------



## Basscube

Guzi said:


> Started at the festival shop in middlesbrough but I wasn't happy with some of it when he'd finished. I decided to get all round the arm into a full sleeve so had it finished at Dark Circle in middlesbrough. Lot better job there.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


cool i have heard of dark circle mine was done by Jose Lopez of Lowrider tattoos

http://www.lowridertattoostudios.com/


----------



## Guzi

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guzi

Here some better pics of it in full and my others. They had to work around the Celtic band and star.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

It's a personal choice but I've never seen the point (literally!) Even the artistic or funny ones wear a bit thin after a while - and physically end up a blue blur. I once saw a woman who I thought had an unfortunate birth mark on her cheek - when I looked again it was a rose that had blurred into a splodge :?

A very large lady I saw once taking up two seats had elephants tattooed on her arms. (wanting to be laughed at??? Self mocking:? - where does that get off?)

A man with a spider's web on the side of his face amd probably with snakes dissipating into every orifice!

A completely blue/purple lady I once saw on Blue Peter - "Never on the face dear!" - How about never anywhere?

They all look like things I'd wish would wash off or fade like Henna - I'd have thought after a couple of days.

Imagine I had some useful torque settings tattooed up my arm and then Audi changed the spec and I had to go for laser treatment! :roll: :lol: Just have it on paper - at least you can close the book when you want. Just my opinion


----------



## Basscube

Ii see what you seeing mate and you have a valid point. I suppose it's just peoples freedom of choice and personal choice. It's amazing how you can start a conversation with someone else that has a cool tattoo. I think times have changed and it's not all gangsters and scary bikers that have tattoos but people who want to be a bit different or make a statement. It's something I never thought I'd be saying and I didn't like tattoos until about 2 yrs ago and I'm 29. When you have them and realise how talented some tattoo artists are you get a different perspective. Just my opinion Offcourse.


----------



## Wallsendmag

How can people be a bit different when everyone has them? One of the very few things I agree with John on.


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> How can people be a bit different when everyone has them? One of the very few things I agree with John on.


 :lol: It's almost worth getting a tattoo to celebrate that  :wink:

I remember Vivian on The Young Ones doing one on his own forehead in the mirror and when he walked away it said ETAH :lol:


----------



## Gforce

Everyone has them yes but each one is a bit different 
All my tattoos have meaning and remind me of people and places in my life 
I never tire at looking at them and always love to tell the story's behind them


----------



## burns

I'd love to know how those of us with custom tattoos are just the same as everyone else. :roll:


----------



## Basscube

Everyone has them is possibly slightly ott. :lol:

I agree a custom tattoo rather than a generic tattoo from a flash book is totally different. I love my tattoos and as mentioned I love talking to about them.

But the bottom line they will he people that like tattoos and the people that don't. I'm certainly not gonna lose any sleep over it


----------



## hazza

Basscube said:


> hazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine. My first one and its still quite fresh. Nearly passed out loool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> PU55Y haha :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: it wasnt the pain its coz i was so excited about gettin it i forgot to eat. Got a good old slap from the tattoo guy and a free mars bar and can of coke oh amd lets not forget the endless supply of suger lumps hahhaha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Basscube

Thats hilarious I had a pizza break on my last one but then again was 8 hours haha 

Lol :roll:


----------



## Guzi

here are the proper pics as they didnt all load from tapatalk


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Basscube

Looking good bro


----------



## Guzi

Thanks, its a shame I'm not totally happy with about 1\3 of it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9780 using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

Why don't you like it ? :?


----------



## Guzi

I like most of it. The first place i went asked me if i was going round the whole arm (meaning at the back), at first i said no but i asked him to do the design so in the future when i want to add to it, it could just carry on. He didn't do that in some places, he did some odd shapes which didn't allow a join onto it. Also some of the shading is pants and looks like it was done in a rush. The second place i went to did a great job and i'm happy with all of that.


----------



## Basscube

Always is sad when people arn't satisfied with tattoos or regret getting them done


----------



## Kell

I prefer patterns and symbols - even writing - to pictorial stuff. But I appreciate that it's personal taste.

Saw this the other day and it made me smile.


----------



## Guzi

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

saw that on facebook yesterday lol.


----------



## Gforce

:lol: someone is getting that in a card come valentines day :lol:


----------



## paul4281

Booked in today for a little work, 6 weeks to wait now.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

Details please!


----------



## paul4281

Nothing extravagant, going to be one of the simplest pieces I have. 
Lost my dad to cancer & now my mum is going through the same. It's a yellow cancer ribbon with a pin going through the skin & "Passed & Present" on it.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

Sounds like a very worthy tattoo, being done for the very best of reasons. Pictures when it's done of course.


----------



## TTchan

burns said:


> Sounds like a very worthy tattoo, being done for the very best of reasons. Pictures when it's done of course.


+1 can't wait to see it 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281

Thanks peeps, picture will be posted when done.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paul4281

This is the one I had done for my dad. 









Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

That is absolutely beautiful 8)


----------



## paul4281

Thanks burns.

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Basscube

paul4281 said:


> Nothing extravagant, going to be one of the simplest pieces I have.
> Lost my dad to cancer & now my mum is going through the same. It's a yellow cancer ribbon with a pin going through the skin & "Passed & Present" on it.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Basscube

paul4281 said:


> This is the one I had done for my dad.
> 
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning tattoo


----------



## Nathanho123

got loads but heres my latest about 4/5 hours last week on my chest glad its done now was brutal


----------



## Basscube

Nathanho123 said:


> got loads but heres my latest about 4/5 hours last week on my chest glad its done now was brutal


Looks the nuts bro who done it? 8)


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> got loads but heres my latest about 4/5 hours last week on my chest glad its done now was brutal
> 
> 
> 
> Looks the nuts bro who done it? 8)
Click to expand...

a friend of mine been doing it for years hes awsome man


----------



## Basscube

Yeah it's good mate


----------



## Kell

HAving said I prefer patterns to pictures, I'm a big fan of this sort of stuff too.


























http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -skin.html


----------



## Guzi

yeah i like those!


----------



## Basscube

I love that sort of bio-mech and realistic stuff too.

these are particularly good examples

http://www.google.co.uk/url?source=imgl ... bijTmv0PtA

http://www.google.co.uk/url?source=imgl ... RhUuWV1czw

i also really like this

http://www.orangeinks.com/wp-content/up ... tattoo.jpg


----------



## TTchan

I got a new tat yesterday...most of you will probably hate it though lol



















But I love it 8) hurt like hell!!


----------



## ELVIS

kazinak said:


> Tatoo = chav
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


I've had a very good education that started with Grammar School and progressed from there.
Had two very good careers working for 'Her Maj' and am now retired at 40 (not my doing!). I have full sleeves, half t-shirt (front and back) and full length 'socks'.

Couple of things i did learn along the way was that the majority of chavs and idiots have very little education, therefore affecting their spelling and also rely on preconceived ideas and stereotypes to make an assessment of a persons character.


----------



## jays_225

But I love it 8) hurt like hell!![/quote]

looking good, the tats not bad either


----------



## TTchan

Haha cheeky and thank you


----------



## E3 YOB

My tattoo saved my life. 8)


----------



## Borisp

Wow some nice tattoos 

I have a couple - will try gets some pics up soon.


----------



## paul4281

Latest addition last Saturday. Ribbon of hope for someone in the present & cancer awareness for someone who's passed away.









Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTchan

Love it Paul


----------



## paul4281

Thanks 'Elle.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burns

My latest addition, now eight days old and almost healed:










Edit to add: it looks far better in the flesh! The picture doesn't really do it any justice.


----------



## davelincs

burns said:


> My latest addition, now eight days old and almost healed:


Very nice burns, that looks good


----------



## audimad

E3 YOB said:


> My tattoo saved my life. 8)


How did a tattoo save your life?


----------



## bigsyd

audimad said:


> E3 YOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tattoo saved my life. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> How did a tattoo save your life?
Click to expand...

London :wink: cash point pin number on the back of his neck :lol:


----------



## DrrnCour

My fav one, had the little boys feet printed and turned into a tat when he was born. Got a few others, going to get a full sleeve done son as well.


----------



## TTchan

Got a new one today..to remember my great grandma who passed away in December... "until we meet again"


----------



## NaughTTy

Very nice Elle 

Not usually a fan of text tats but I can't think of a better reason to have those words inked and it's beautifully done


----------



## SteviedTT

TTchan said:


> Got a new one today..to remember my great grandma who passed away in December... "until we meet again"


Why on earth was one of your New Year resolutions "to lose some weight" :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Thanks Paul  I'm so pleased with it and it didn't hurt nowhere near as much as I thought it would.

Lol thanks Steve, I just need to tone up a bit and lose the larger love handles :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

Erm...Love handles? Where?!!


----------



## TTchan

NaughTTy said:


> Erm...Love handles? Where?!!


Haha I told my mum when she took the picture not to get them in :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nathanho123

my latest finally after finishing my chest starting to fill the gaps on my arms 
im a barber by the way incase anyone is wondering why i got a cut throat !


----------



## Basscube

Just got new piece.

http://www.bigtattooplanet.com/forums/t ... hest-piece


----------



## ttjay

I just had some lilies around a pocket watch not finished yet though, another 2-3hrs


----------



## KammyTT

Suppose I better put it in here


----------



## KammyTT

hazza said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazza said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres mine. My first one and its still quite fresh. Nearly passed out loool.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> PU55Y haha :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: it wasnt the pain its coz i was so excited about gettin it i forgot to eat. Got a good old slap from the tattoo guy and a free mars bar and can of coke oh amd lets not forget the endless supply of suger lumps hahhaha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Does it really make a difference not eating?

I didn't on my chest piece and it was a nightmare!

Will be eating before next months session


----------



## Basscube

Had other side of my chest finished by Noah Minuskin of Lowrider tattoo. What you guys think?


----------



## KammyTT

Very nice!!! Great detail! Good job!


----------



## Basscube

Thanks bro


----------



## ttjay

Basscube- that is superb


----------



## Basscube

Thanks for your kind words sir  lol


----------



## TTchan

They look amazing, bet that hurt near your nips


----------



## Gazzer

TTchan said:


> They look amazing, bet that hurt near your nips


trust you to bring sex into it chantelle.........ok i'll get me coat


----------



## TTchan

Gazzer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look amazing, bet that hurt near your nips
> 
> 
> 
> trust you to bring sex into it chantelle.........ok i'll get me coat
Click to expand...

Lmaoooo im just intrigued to know if it hurt there :lol: [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Basscube

Nah pain is just a signal to the brain. I just block it out lol. If people can walk on fire I can handle being tattood for 10 hours lol.


----------



## KammyTT

One side finished, Japanese theme on other side! Can't wait till its finished so there's no more pain


----------



## ttjay

Looking good Kammy.

I just had this added, another 3 hrs and my lower arm half sleeve is finished, cant wait either lol


----------



## KammyTT

Very nice jay


----------



## Guzi

Basscube said:


> Just got new piece.
> 
> http://www.bigtattooplanet.com/forums/t ... hest-piece


me likey a lot !!!


----------



## Nathanho123

had this last night  another hour and a half to go on it then wht next ......... hmmm


----------



## ttjay

Some more work done this week.


----------



## Nathanho123

some nice ink on here !

TTs and TATTOOS

lovley


----------



## Basscube

Guzi said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got new piece.
> 
> http://www.bigtattooplanet.com/forums/t ... hest-piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me likey a lot !!!
Click to expand...

Cheers bro


----------



## Basscube

Few healed pics of my tats people. 8)


----------



## TT-225

Some lovely work on here lads n lasses.


----------



## TTchan

I had a coverup tattoo done on Sunday...the tattoo I had before was meant to be a D for dad and my friend did it when we was 15, he's not my friend no more lol so I chose something simple to cover it as I hated it...

Before and after..










Nice and simple...might need touching up in a few weeks but obviously it's miles better :lol:


----------



## Basscube

Good call getting it covered.


----------



## TTchan

Got the other side covered up last night... This one was done same time as the other one just above, was meant to be an M, very poorly done...

But looking 10x better now 



















So pleased with both of them...

Now on to the next tattoo...the 10th one 8)


----------



## T3RBO

Lovely improvement in both of those


----------



## TTchan

T3RBO said:


> Lovely improvement in both of those


Thank you


----------



## TTchan

And I got another one lol my 10th one :lol:

It's my favourite film...the lion king 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

lol thats amazing:grin:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sniperftw

These are mine! 

Thoughts?


----------



## Callum-TT

My wife it training to be a tattooist and I am her canvas. Just got the two so far but quite a few more planned


----------



## Pugwash69

I have quite a few tattoos. They're all on my wife. I'm blank.


----------



## TTchan

sniperftw said:


> Thoughts?


That's amazing !!!


----------



## sniperftw

awww thanks!  got many yourself?


----------



## TTchan

sniperftw said:


> awww thanks!  got many yourself?


10 8) and im only 22, I'm going to run out of room :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper

Got a couple at the minute (first one looks a bit funny as had just been done)



















Got another booked in for 16th of this month which is based on this but will be different colours and around my spine instead of to one side


----------



## sniperftw

I never normally criticise tattoos.... but that writing is awful!! (the words are nice)

Dude must have had the shakes from the night before!


----------



## Sarah_casper

sniperftw said:


> I never normally criticise tattoos.... but that writing is awful!! (the words are nice)
> 
> Dude must have had the shakes from the night before!


Looks better now it's settled...


----------



## Basscube

Glad i am not the onlky person on here with tattoos 8)


----------



## Nathanho123

mine at awkward angles cant get a decent pic more booked in next week


----------



## Basscube

Cool what you getting mate?


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Cool what you getting mate?


having the Zeus at the top of my arm finished off and the clouds extended from my chest off on to the top of my right arm  start taking some shape finally.... so many ideas im gonna end up randomly covered

yours looking nice man ...


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Glad you agree.
> 
> Can you honestly say these tattoos arn't artistic...
> 
> They are all done by Jose Lopez of Lowrider Tattoo.
> 
> he is doing my tattoo in September and i can't wait. he is considered 1 of the best tattooists in the world and has won many awards for his work.


that guys work is AMAZING


----------



## Basscube

Glad you like them matey

Google Miguel Ochoa and Noah Minuskin they are guys from Lowrider that did my other tattoo.


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Glad you like them matey
> 
> Google Miguel Ochoa and Noah Minuskin they are guys from Lowrider that did my other tattoo.


its spot on man the new guy I got doing mine is awesome now hes don't 3 pieces on me and im gonna stick with him my last guy started doing some right dodgey work ...


----------



## Basscube

Which artist did/do you use?


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Which artist did/do you use?


used to use a guy called greyson in Swansea now im with shane in ironhorse tattoo... greyson started doing some bad ink ! lucky he idnt mess any of mine up ha


----------



## Basscube

Cool

that's strange did he just become lazy or what? :?

Once a tattoo artist gets a bad reputation it's almost impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Nathanho123

letting his personal life affect his work.. I know we all do a bit bit but cant afford to in that industry !


----------



## Basscube

Not when your work is on someone body forever, And if you make a hash of it they have to leave with your shoddy work :x


----------



## igotone

Incredible how tattoos in a relatively few years have gone from being viewed as a bit socially dodgy to the height of fashion. I was talking to a tattooist I know yesterday and he reckons 40% of the UK population now have at least one tattoo!


----------



## Basscube

Crazy aint it lol. It's true not just hairy bikers and Mexican gangsters that have tattoos even priests, lawyers, police officers etc are tattood.


----------



## KammyTT

I'm really stuck on what to get on the other side if my chest! Be looking at designs for months, I've got Lilly's a d my daughters name on one side and want something on the other side for my son!! Just don't want both sides to tie in if posdible

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> Crazy aint it lol. It's true not just hairy bikers and Mexican gangsters that have tattoos even priests, lawyers, police officers etc are tattood.


I got refused for a job with one on my hand in a CALL CENTRE when I was 19 as I was a barber by trade I didn't care where my ink was but now the people owning the call centres have got sleeves and knuckle tats ! I don't know about where you are but in Swansea in the last year even most girls have sleeves ! which I just don't think is cool anymore I remember thinking Jodie marsh was awesome when she did it a few years ago but now down here its genuinely a case of your cool if u haven't got ink now ! sick how things have changed, ill never stop getting it ive just bought a house so when im back on my feet im dicing straight into a 4 hour session will post pics soon


----------



## Basscube

What's wrong with sleeves? lol

Nah i know what you mean. I am not a fan of generic tribal tattoos or random stars. prefer it to mean something and atleast resemble something half artistic lol. Some extremely talented artist but then again a lot of terrible scratchers too


----------



## Nathanho123

Basscube said:


> What's wrong with sleeves? lol
> 
> Nah i know what you mean. I am not a fan of generic tribal tattoos or random stars. prefer it to mean something and atleast resemble something half artistic lol. Some extremely talented artist but then again a lot of terrible scratchers too


nothing ive wanted one since my first boss had one when I as like 15/16 but now I feel better and different with my half finished sleeve because everyone round here literally chooses sleeves off the wall in the local shops and has like 2 full days sitting (they are like 250-300 quid) and then everyone walks round with sleeves !!

very annoying as most of them been F all !

yours epic tho mate seriously u got a good guy there :lol:


----------



## Basscube

Nathanho123 said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with sleeves? lol
> 
> Nah i know what you mean. I am not a fan of generic tribal tattoos or random stars. prefer it to mean something and atleast resemble something half artistic lol. Some extremely talented artist but then again a lot of terrible scratchers too
> 
> 
> 
> nothing ive wanted one since my first boss had one when I as like 15/16 but now I feel better and different with my half finished sleeve because everyone round here literally chooses sleeves off the wall in the local shops and has like 2 full days sitting (they are like 250-300 quid) and then everyone walks round with sleeves !!
> 
> very annoying as most of them been F all !
> 
> yours epic tho mate seriously u got a good guy there :lol:
Click to expand...

Cheers mate lol.

Yeah i know what you mean.

Having sleeves for the sake of having a sleeve is a bit dumb. You gotta just be into the tattoo design and if it ends up being a sleeve so be it lol.


----------



## TTchan

I had my 11th tattoo done last week 










Sorry the pictures bad, my mum took it lol :lol:


----------



## brittan

TTchan said:


> Well I did it and I'm so pleased I did  can't believe how quick it was, done in like 5mins, although afterwards I went a bit spaced out but I didn't faint 8) and I pigged out on the biscuits. Can't wait to do it again


You'll have to wait at least 4 months now . . . . .


----------



## TTchan

brittan said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I did it and I'm so pleased I did  can't believe how quick it was, done in like 5mins, although afterwards I went a bit spaced out but I didn't faint 8) and I pigged out on the biscuits. Can't wait to do it again
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to wait at least 4 months now . . . . .
Click to expand...

Yes I do know that :!: ...it's either 3 months Inbetween donations or 4 months since having a tattoo...only 1 month more than normal.


----------



## NickG

Some awesome looking Tats there!! 

Figured i'd share mine, i have another on my back but its not finished yet so i wont share just yet!



Not very easy to photograph because when i move my arm it stretches all over the place and doesn't look very well aligned, but i'm happy with how it looks in the flesh as it were!


----------



## Basscube

picture doesn't work :?


----------



## Nathanho123

had a little one in the "crook" of my arm wow not the nicest place haha ! will be having some more bigger sittings in the next 2 weeks ill get some pics up then hope your all well ...


----------



## kojak

TTchan said:


> Got a new one today..to remember my great grandma who passed away in December... "until we meet again"


I got the same but in Latin...  Love it. I will see If I can get mine on here if I can figure out how too... lol.


----------



## TTchan

kojak said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new one today..to remember my great grandma who passed away in December... "until we meet again"
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same but in Latin...  Love it. I will see If I can get mine on here if I can figure out how too... lol.
Click to expand...

Aww yeah get some pics up, bet it looks great. Use photobucket, either the app or use there website, that's the best way 8)


----------



## kojak

Thats all mine...


----------



## Nathanho123

havnt rly got many of just my tats ... u can kinda see them here after my next 2 hour sit on 2 weeks ill try get some good ones... oh im currently on my 9th week of not shaving for movember aswel haha in the second pic it was only about a month in so u csn imagine what i look like at the mo !


----------



## TTchan

kojak said:


> Thats all mine...




Love it 8)


----------



## Danny Wilde

Got a couple, both pretty old school!


----------



## DevonTT225

such a touchy subject! [smiley=argue.gif] 
Everyone is more than allowed to voice their own opinions due to freedom etc.
They should not be told they are incorrect for having an opinion as it is a personal thing.
People strongly opinionated against tattoos should however be considerate and not go around telling people they are stupid or idiotic for decorating their OWN body. 
If you don't like them, comment on a different thread, not one specifically made for people with tattoos.
Art was made for a canvas.
your body is a blank canvas which should be decorated however the owner feels right.
I am 20 years old.
I have a half sleeve on my left arm which I will be extending.
I have a maple leaf on my right arm as I hold dual nationality.
I have lettering down both triceps as well.
My number of hours spent under the needle are growing and always will.
I will not have anything above or on my neck, wrists or hands.
I am also currently a retained fire fighter and the service do no frown on my tattoos.
You say I will look stupid when I am older, I say I will look like I have done everything I wanted to do and filled my canvas with art that is meaningful and representative to my life.
No matter how much you slate someone for having a tattoo on her, you must remember you are equal as you all enjoy the Audi TT!!!!!!!!!! :roll: 
Take a second and think about it guys


----------



## jdn

Well said.

To my tastes every one of the tattoos shown here is unattractive and some are positively repellent but it would be wrong to infer or assume anything about the person, other than a grudging admiration that people have the courage to commit to such a permanent taste.

It is easy on the net to criticise, inflame, assume and annoy and clearly some folk enjoy that, just as others enjoy demonstrating their tattoos.

If only everyone could get along irrespective of tastes and opinions.

:-|


----------



## DevonTT225

Here here!
I agree that someone aren't the greatest but as I said, each to their own opinion!
you can look at Van Gogh's work and ask why it is classed as art yet its priceless!
one mans trash is another mans treasure  
I shall try and get some picture up of mine to see what people think 
I think they are prize winning pieces but I suppose I have to as they are with me for life :lol: 
Devon


----------



## Spandex

DevonTT225 said:


> I have a maple leaf on my right arm as I hold dual nationality.


So how does that work? Do you still need a passport? Does it mean you can use the priority border control lanes in Airports?



DevonTT225 said:


> your body is a blank canvas which should be decorated however the owner feels right.


Exactly. Every single one of these tattoos is meaningful and represents the persons life perfectly:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...448/Hilarious-photos-of-misspelt-tattoos.html

Now remember everyone, no slating them. Their body is a canvas, etc...


----------



## Skeee

DevonTT225 said:


> Here here!
> I agree that some aren't the greatest but as I said, each to their own opinion!
> You can look at Van Gogh's work and ask why it is classed as art yet its priceless!
> One person's trash is another's treasure
> ................


  +1 Agree also. 



Spandex said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a maple leaf on my right arm as I hold dual nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that work? Do you still need a passport? Does it mean you can use the priority border control lanes in Airports? .................
Click to expand...

 It means you can choose when we go to war with Canada! :lol:


----------



## tonksy26

I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today


----------



## igotone

Wiseman's the gunmakers in Cannock received an order for a custom made shotgun some years ago. Brian, the engraver of the family, received the finished gun for engraving and hand engraved it extensively with beautiful scenes of pheasants, hares, springer spaniels etc.

On completion, he engraved the family name, F.J. Wiseman on one of the side locks and missed the 'E' out of Wiseman.  He dines out on the story today but it took him a long time to live it down!


----------



## Danny Wilde

tonksy26 said:


> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today


I remember bricking it about getting my first tattoo. In the end I took the plunge and never regretted it. So long as its something you're going to be comfortable living with you'll be fine. Just know your own mind and don't get something dumb done that you'll regret later. Oh, and make sure you're sober!


----------



## DevonTT225

Spandex said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a maple leaf on my right arm as I hold dual nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that work? Do you still need a passport? Does it mean you can use the priority border control lanes in Airports?
> 
> 
> 
> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your body is a blank canvas which should be decorated however the owner feels right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Every single one of these tattoos is meaningful and represents the persons life perfectly:
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...448/Hilarious-photos-of-misspelt-tattoos.html
> 
> Now remember everyone, no slating them. Their body is a canvas, etc...
Click to expand...

Hello! it means I have 2 passports and when entering Canada, they say 'welcome home' not 'enjoy your visit' and same with England!

the miss spelled tattoos etc are hilarious. you would think people would put thought in to it or atleast use a decent tattoo artist!

I got my first tattoo on my 18th birthday! never shaken or sweat so much! people kept telling me how painful it is and how its unbearable!
ITS NOT THAT BAD!
my pain thresh hold is low but its fine! 
like Danny said though, don't wing it and get one because you can, its for life so take the time to think


----------



## DevonTT225

Spandex said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a maple leaf on my right arm as I hold dual nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> So how does that work? Do you still need a passport? Does it mean you can use the priority border control lanes in Airports? .................
Click to expand...

 It means you can choose when we go to war with Canada! :lol:[/quote]

I am currently trying to get in to the RAF so if accepted, will have to sign to say I cant!
It also means I can move over there get a job, house etc without having to apply for anything


----------



## Spandex

I know how dual nationality works... I was joking about the fact you got a tattoo because of it.


----------



## tonksy26

Danny Wilde said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today
> 
> 
> 
> I remember bricking it about getting my first tattoo. In the end I took the plunge and never regretted it. So long as its something you're going to be comfortable living with you'll be fine. Just know your own mind and don't get something dumb done that you'll regret later. Oh, and make sure you're sober!
Click to expand...

Yeah it's not something stupid lol deposit down and booked in for Thursday after work. Ill crack some pictures up once I've had it done.


----------



## igotone

tonksy26 said:


> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today


It really doesn't hurt that much. The worst part is the tool used for the main outline of the tattoo. A different tool is used for filling in and shading which is far less painful.

I would have to say though that where you haven't got much flesh for padding and underlying bone (like your ribs) is probably not the best place to start if you're at all apprehensive.


----------



## Skeee

Spandex said:


> ....................http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...448/Hilarious-photos-of-misspelt-tattoos.html
> Now remember everyone, no slating them. Their body is a canvas, etc...


----------



## Adam-tt

tonksy26 said:


> Danny Wilde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today
> 
> 
> 
> I remember bricking it about getting my first tattoo. In the end I took the plunge and never regretted it. So long as its something you're going to be comfortable living with you'll be fine. Just know your own mind and don't get something dumb done that you'll regret later. Oh, and make sure you're sober!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it's not something stupid lol deposit down and booked in for Thursday after work. Ill crack some pictures up once I've had it done.
Click to expand...

Good man :lol:

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevonTT225

Spandex said:


> I know how dual nationality works... I was joking about the fact you got a tattoo because of it.


It is because I am proud of where I have come from 
its symbolic and meaningful to my life 
not many people can say they have dual nationality, but I bet them who can would love a tattoo of it to show their roots! 
ill put some pictures up soon so everyone can see


----------



## DevonTT225

igotone said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today
> 
> 
> 
> It really doesn't hurt that much. The worst part is the tool used for the main outline of the tattoo. A different tool is used for filling in and shading which is far less painful.
> 
> I would have to say though that where you haven't got much flesh for padding and underlying bone (like your ribs) is probably not the best place to start if you're at all apprehensive.
Click to expand...

+1 on that!
The needle for the outline is thick so it leaves a good thick outline, the shading is numerous needles in a group (mine was 7 for the shading) and brushed over the skin to shade in!


----------



## Spandex

DevonTT225 said:


> It is because I am proud of where I have come from
> its symbolic and meaningful to my life
> not many people can say they have dual nationality, but I bet them who can would love a tattoo of it to show their roots!
> ill put some pictures up soon so everyone can see


Hmmm... I know loads of people who have dual nationality but I don't know anyone who had it tattooed on them. In fact, technically I could even apply for a second nationality, although I can't be arsed.

Anyway, I wasn't laughing at the fact you got a tattoo, I just thought it was funny the way you said it and I pictured Canadians all getting their maple leaf tattoo so they'd be able to get back in the country later.

Tough crowd.


----------



## Lollypop86

I'd love to put some pics up of my ink ;( but i will probably get told off or something 

some nice looking ink here tho!

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I'd love to put some pics up of my ink ;( but i will probably get told off or something
> some nice looking ink here tho!
> J
> xx


 Surely you should be proud to show them off?


----------



## Lollypop86

I am very proud....but I'm sure someone will make some sort of back handed comment as there are parts that are just too difficult to hide with how I've had my tats placed and I would rather stay away from the drama

>DRAMA FREE ZONE<



J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Lollypop86 said:


> I am very proud....but I'm sure someone will make some sort of back handed comment as there are parts that are just too difficult to hide with how I've had my tats placed and I would rather stay away from the drama
> 
> >DRAMA FREE ZONE<
> 
> 
> 
> J
> xx


No it will be fine


----------



## Lollypop86

hmmm here goes then!










haters will hate I guess......this is one of the only ones I have of them with not much showing.....otherwise its a full on side boob show haha

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> hmmm here goes then!
> 
> 
> 
> haters will hate I guess......this is one of the only ones I have of them with not much showing.....otherwise its a full on side boob show haha
> 
> J
> xx


Let the drama begin!


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm)

*goes and hides behind Skeee*



J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

What's up with that ?

Nothing really to hate about that. Unless you hate tattoo's full stop.

Ps crack abit of side boobage up.


----------



## Lollypop86

I shall stick some on tomorrow, I've got thousands of photos they are all on my external hdd to stop my laptop getting rammed....im now tucked up in bed as I'm so rock and roll!

You would be surprised....I was on a seat forum and I had no sideboob or crack on show and the haters just kept on coming (facepalm).......are people a little bit more grown up on here? lol



J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Who the hell hates side boob ? They all bat for the other team over on the seat forum ?

Post as many side boob, forward boob or any old boob pictures as u want up, hell to it make your own thread !


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ...........are people a little bit more grown up on here? lol............


 Errrr? No!  :roll:
_
Older perhaps?
But deffo not grown up!_ :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

oh good well atleast some more "open minded" people lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> oh good well atleast some more "open minded" people lol
> J
> xx


 Now off to bed Jessica! _F1 starts early tomorrow.  _



tonksy26 said:


> ...................Post as many side boob, forward boob or any old boob pictures as u want up, hell to it make your own thread !


 :roll: Just know where to draw the line.


----------



## Lollypop86

lol my ibiza is off for a valet before she goes to her new home on wednesday...... the F1 can go on record lol

*skulks off to bed*

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Hello again! As I said here are some pictures of my tattoos! You can all say what you want about them but I love them  my left arm is based around my role as a firefighter which Is the career I am pursuing as it is my passion. I have my surname down the back of my left arm and GLAD down the back of my right. This is the first initial of my father-G mother-L sister-A and me-D! Before anyone says it, yes I am 'glad' I got it....


----------



## DevonTT225




----------



## DevonTT225




----------



## DevonTT225




----------



## DevonTT225




----------



## DevonTT225




----------



## Lollypop86

i love seeing others ink, especially if there is a story behind it 

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I love looking at people tattoos  i'm booked in again for one on Saturday! ill get a picture up after. Any one going on the cruise and curry thing?
Devon


----------



## Dash

These are my first, from 2011. I had a load this year.









I think I misunderstood the assignment... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Skeee

Dash said:


> These are my first, from 2011. I had a load this year.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> I think I misunderstood the assignment... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

lol what tats are those???? lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Nice tattoos/side boob!


----------



## Skeee

Very nice Jess.

_So not afraid of drama after all eh? _

* 'bout time you changed them undies. Weren't you wearing those yesterday! :lol: *


----------



## Lollypop86

haters will hate I gues just got to learn to deal with 

I'm off for some winter sun in Egypt, back in 10 days when I pick up the tt  pics to follow of her and me with my tan LOL

J
xx


----------



## kojak

Lollypop86 said:


> lol what tats are those???? lol
> 
> J
> xx


Thats Beautiful, My GF has very similar tattoos... Can you post more. Like flat back so can see it clearer... Cracking Side boob by the way.. She is exceptionally jealous. haha...


----------



## YoungOldUn

I don't have any myself and I thought this may serve as a warning about who you let loose on your skin -


----------



## tonksy26

tonksy26 said:


> I've always said I'd like to have one but never would get one.... Well the last 2 days I've really been thinking about getting my first tattoo. Only a small cross on my ribs, I am how ever shitting my pants ! Would only take 20 mins and cost £30 but I'm still crapping it. They have told me to just come in and can get it done there and then so I am a little bit tempted to bit the bullet and go today


Well i got it done. Did hurt abit but wasn't to bad  I'm happy with it


----------



## Lollypop86

Where is that your leg?

Hai from Egypt! Only 4 days till I get back and 5 days till I pick her up woohoo!!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26

Lollypop86 said:


> Where is that your leg?
> 
> Hai from Egypt! Only 4 days till I get back and 5 days till I pick her up woohoo!!!!!!!!
> 
> J
> Xx


No, on my ribs


----------



## Lollypop86

Oh ok I thought you were flashing a bit of leg lol

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Had another tattoo!
far too addictive  it is up my ribs!
I will get a picture at some point  
Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

hurry hurry then lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Still have 2 hours left on it at the end of the month so it is an incomplete work of art!
I will get a picture of it when I am home from work in around 10 minutes!
Devon


----------



## DevonTT225

It reads:
Even a broken
clock is right
twice a day

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

Nice what made you go for that?

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I love the meaning behind it  
No matter how bad it is, your time will come round not only once!

Need more though! Want to be covered 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

dont just get them for the sake of getting them tho! they need to have meaning behind them!

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Ow god yeah I know! 
All my tattoos are meaningful to my life and family!
all my plans for new ones and extensions are all meaningful aswel 
they are just so addictive!
Are all yours on your back?
Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

yep  with another planned for next year 

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I couldn't wait that long!
I have to wait until the end of the month to have mine finished and its killing me!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I've been getting them steadily since I was 19, 27 now so I'm averaging about 1 a year lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I got one on my 18th, the next on my 19th then thought I will get one each birthday!

Ended up going back every 2 weeks having my half sleeve done and now my ribs 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

whats your half sleeve of? (i cba to go back through the thread lol)

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I have a pinup female fire fighter sliding down a pole with burning buildings in the back ground and an old style fire truck!
I am extending it over my shoulder and down my forearm soon though and changing the theme from just fire service to like a WWII theme!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

sounds cool you'll need to do a "Tattoo build" thread lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Haha yeah! although some people may disapprove after reading through this!

ow well! I don't care 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

lol I can give them something to complain about dont worry about lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

DevonTT225 said:


> Haha yeah! although some people may disapprove after reading through this!
> ow well! I don't care
> Devon


 I disapprove. 
_However each to their own. It's your money, and your skin. It don't harm anyone, but keeps the needlers in business so you carry on. 

Now smoking that's a different matter entirely. :roll: Not mentioning any names but you know who you are! :wink:_


----------



## DevonTT225

the way I see it, if they don't want to look at it, don't go on to the thread that is all about it :L

We can post what we want! 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I duno how you smelt of baccy I wasnt drapped all over you lol.......you only live once 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I duno how you smelt of baccy I wasn't draped all over you lol.......you only live once
> J
> xx


 :lol: _Us non smokers notice these things. :roll:_



Lollypop86 said:


> ......you only live once  . . .


 :lol: poor choice of phraseology considering the subject.


----------



## Lollypop86

lol i guess as a smoker i never smell it lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> lol I guess as a smoker I never smell it lol
> J
> xx


 Have given it a go, but apart from a few cigars down the pub in my early to mid teens have never liked it. 
Then I lost an employee very abruptly through throat cancer. She was five years younger than you and just getting married.
They married in hospital just in time with a month spare. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 

_But don't let that bother you.  _


----------



## Lollypop86

hmm way to trash my mood.....smokers will smoke knowing the risks, I enjoy smoking, when I've had a rubbish day and need to unwind 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

hmm why does it say that skeee was the last person to reply but then i only see mine?!?!!?!?

J
xx


----------



## brian1978

He changed his mind and deleted his post lollypop


----------



## Lollypop86

Annoying.com lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Annoying.com lol
> J
> Xx


 Almost as annoying as not checking PMs. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

lol ive been out! lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

booked in to have my tattoo finished on the 30th!

Only problem is I broke my 5th metatarsal in my left foot on Saturday so cant drive my baby  sad times!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm) do I need to pass you a big jug of man up too? lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

We will have less cheeky! 
I broke it Friday night around 9pm went out all night with it broken
then got a lift to hospital Saturday morning and had it potted  you know its a good night out when you break a bone and stay out all night!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

or just make it worse like a genius lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Yep! but that's what you get when your friends are all going "man up your fine theres nothing wrong'!
fortunately it wasn't that bad! bone stayed in line and no splintering etc so I now have a massive moon boot! very attractive...

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol nice new fashion craze lol

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Not a very good one though as I cant drive! 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

How did you break it?

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

it was a pressure fracture I didn't know about!
the doctor said it would have been from running/training and then when I stood on something on the side of my foot, it broke! 
bad times!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

so technically self inflicted? lol

j
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

i suppose so!
all in good cause though as it started through running every day and broke at a friends leaving do!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

DOH!

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Ill live


----------



## burns

Had a two-hour session yesterday and have another booked in mid-January. It's very much a work in progress at the moment so not posting pics yet. Looking forward to the end result


----------



## Lollypop86

burns said:


> Had a two-hour session yesterday and have another booked in mid-January. It's very much a work in progress at the moment so not posting pics yet. Looking forward to the end result


hint of what is it, where it is???

J
xx


----------



## burns

The lower half of my back. I already have a tramp stamp and a white rose in black and grey. On Friday I got some Pearl Jam lyrics and the start of some Trash Polka style designs.


----------



## DevonTT225

sounds good! look forward to pics  
you having your whole back done or just lower?

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

Pictures pictures pictures!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Nathanho123

next one booked for 17th dec ! 2 hours yay :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Ooooo everyone is getting new ink! I feel left out now 

J
Xx


----------



## Nathanho123

Lollypop86 said:


> Ooooo everyone is getting new ink! I feel left out now
> 
> J
> Xx


haha I been waitin 6 months for this gutted its only 2 hours !


----------



## Lollypop86

2 hours of "totally worth it" tho lol

J
xx


----------



## Nathanho123

True ! I really should stop having more stuff and have the on on the top of my arm finished but its winter now so that wont be out for a while ... I want to be covered by my birthday in april .... knucles and alll 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

ooooo snap my birthdays in april too!

I really need to get my left side done.....I need to be symetrical!

J
xx


----------



## Nathanho123

im just gonna keep chucking stuff all over me till im covered !... so many people down here just go into a shop and choose a sleeve off the wall I think your cooler these days if you haven't got ink  everyones spoiling it ! had my first at 15 haha x


----------



## Lollypop86

I had my first at 18 and it was a case of "hmm what shall I have? oh i know my name across the bottom of my back incase I forget it or......." 

J
xx


----------



## burns

DevonTT225 said:


> sounds good! look forward to pics
> you having your whole back done or just lower?
> 
> Devon


Just lower half. Means I can still go to black tie events and the like, wearing a strapless dress (etc) and not have my ink on show. But when I'm out on a normal night out, I usually wear tops with slashed backs so they are on show then 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

burns said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good! look forward to pics
> you having your whole back done or just lower?
> 
> Devon
> 
> 
> 
> Just lower half. Means I can still go to black tie events and the like, wearing a strapless dress (etc) and not have my ink on show. But when I'm out on a normal night out, I usually wear tops with slashed backs so they are on show then 8)
Click to expand...

sensible choice

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Lollypop86 said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good! look forward to pics
> you having your whole back done or just lower?
> 
> Devon
> 
> 
> 
> Just lower half. Means I can still go to black tie events and the like, wearing a strapless dress (etc) and not have my ink on show. But when I'm out on a normal night out, I usually wear tops with slashed backs so they are on show then 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sensible choice
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I wear mine loud and proud! Love having them on show  in for 2 hours at 1030 today!
Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

Woohoo have fun, I love waiting for the needle to touch for the first time 

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Lollypop86 said:


> Woohoo have fun, I love waiting for the needle to touch for the first time
> 
> J
> Xx


So, so painful! 
Love it 
Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

how did it go?

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Got my rib piece finished! Most painful tattoo by a million miles so far!
Booking in to start extending my half sleeve tomorrow!
Having a broken foot has its advantages as I have more money for tattoos 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

Pictures please!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## burns

DevonTT225 said:


> I wear mine loud and proud! Love having them on show  in for 2 hours at 1030 today!
> Devon


I love having mine on show - it's just that it's gotta be in the right places.

Need pictures of your latest please!


----------



## Lollypop86

burns said:


> I love having mine on show - it's just that it's gotta be in the right places.
> 
> Need pictures of your latest please!


Ditto I have all mine on my back so that I can show them when I chose to  my sister has some really random ones on her wrists and down the side of her hand and i had a bit of a (facepalm) moment when I saw them

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

I will try and get one on tonight! scabbing a bit so will have to do another when its all healed and settled! hoping to book in for my next one either next week or the week after 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

dont scratch it lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

completely forgot! I will get one after work tonight!  
The bapantham is helping me 
Just booked in to have my left arm extended up on to my shoulder on the 04/01! 
so far away 

Devon


----------



## DevonTT225

The finished rib piece!
"Even a broken clock is right twice a day"
Hurt so much! Haha

Devon


----------



## igotone

If you flip the pic left to right and repost it you'll be able to read it properly. :wink:


----------



## DevonTT225

that seems like faaaarrrr to much effort 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

looks good 

j
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

thank you! very painful area but will most likely have the other side done 

Devon


----------



## burns

Looks awesome! 8)


----------



## DevonTT225

burns said:


> Looks awesome! 8)


Thank you!


----------



## Lollypop86

I need a new tattoo 

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Need to fix your car first. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Cars fine lol I can do both anyway lol

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Get booked in then!  I cant wait for mine! Too far away!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I will in the new yearrrr!!!!! damn too much pressure! must have more!!!!

lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy

really :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

yes........ :lol:

J
xx


----------



## roddy

so it would seem !!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

indeed....... :?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> indeed....... :?
> 
> J
> xx


 Best warn the mods now to be ready with the delete button. :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

Says you who wants a personal copy  lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy

Skeee said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed....... :?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Best warn the mods now to be ready with the delete button. :roll:
Click to expand...

Hi, I'm ready to save the pic. :lol: :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Hoggy said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed....... :?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Best warn the mods now to be ready with the delete button. :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm ready to save the pic. :lol: :lol:  :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

 Hoggy I'll send it to you and you can photoshop it so that no1 gets their knickers in a twist about a ladies bare back with a bit of bum.....sure I saw an avatar of a womans arse in a thong on here.....but thats ok? righto! DOUBLE STANDARDS.
J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> ........sure I saw an avatar of a woman's arse in a thong on here.....


 Where?
Link please?


----------



## Lollypop86

omg you seriously want me to go and look?

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> omg you seriously want me to go and look?
> 
> J
> xx


 Seriously? _Not a word I often use!_


----------



## Lollypop86

Urgh when I'm infront of my laptop I'll find it

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> Urgh when I'm in front of my laptop I'll find it
> J
> Xx


 Was a joke Jessica! 
_There's plenty o' that sort o' thing on the 'net already. So I'm told. :wink:_


----------



## Lollypop86

Seen you mean

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

No ones excited to see my new ink when I have it!

might have to start putting a bit of bare arse in the pic, spice things up a bit :lol:

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I double dare you lol

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

wouldn't want to offend anyone! 
I think I would have a few more complaints than you :L

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

lol when you booked in for your next lot?

J
xx


----------



## vala

Here's a few pics of my first tattoo


























Hopefully in for a consultation beginning of January for my second tattoo (another sleeve).


----------



## Lollypop86

nice liking that it all links in to 1 piece

J
xx


----------



## vala

Lollypop86 said:


> nice liking that it all links in to 1 piece
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks. It was all designed as one piece hence all works together.


----------



## DevonTT225

Back in on the 4th!  too far away!
Very nice sleeve mate! Gotta appreciate good ink!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm going to book myself in for the new year I need some new ink!!!

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm going to book myself in for the new year I need some new ink!!!
> 
> J
> Xx


 Suggestion for you:- viewtopic.php?f=2&t=500409&p=3476433#p3476433


----------



## Lollypop86

lol noooooo Audi gave me the documents with the new code on it  and they are going to order me a new handbook etc 

J
xx


----------



## Skeee

Double wow!
Well done Jess.

_Newbury Audi sounds more like an Indy than part of the stealer franchise network. :wink:_


----------



## Lollypop86

They are really good guys, its nice to walk up to the door to be greated and then shown to the service department and then taken to the waiting area to sit on nice leather chairs, big tv and be given a drink, kept updated every half hour or so with progress........its fab  or maybe because im so god damn hot they just cant do enough for me lol

J
xx


----------



## frankie1888

Lollypop86 said:


> They are really good guys, its nice to walk up to the door to be greated and then shown to the service department and then taken to the waiting area to sit on nice leather chairs, big tv and be given a drink, kept updated every half hour or so with progress........its fab  or maybe because im so god damn hot they just cant do enough for me lol
> 
> J
> xx


Prove it


----------



## Lollypop86

what that I'm so damn hot? The haters might come out in full force if I do that lol

J
xx


----------



## frankie1888

Haha, True! Oh well, we'll never know


----------



## zltm089

More pics, more pics, more pics!!! we want more pics!!! :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I've put some pics up of me before......maybe I'll surprise you all one day of a pic from when I was blonde lol

J
xx


----------



## frankie1888

Lollypop86 said:


> I've put some pics up of me before......maybe I'll surprise you all one day of a pic from when I was blonde lol
> 
> J
> xx


I think I speak on behalf of a lot of TT owners on here who wish for christmas to come early!


----------



## Lollypop86

maybe lol but lets get back on topic  tattoooooos

J
xx


----------



## frankie1888

Suppose so lol. I have this this and this&#8230;..


----------



## Lollypop86

Is that the mortal combat dragon?

J
Xx


----------



## frankie1888

Lollypop86 said:


> Is that the mortal combat dragon?
> 
> J
> Xx


Your not the first to ask me this lol! and no just a regular one haha


----------



## Lollypop86

Lol it looks like the mortal combat one lol just sayinggggg

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Back in Saturday everyone! 

Devon


----------



## burns

Exciting times 

I'm back in on the 18th 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

Omg no fair 

J
Xx


----------



## DevonTT225

shoulder is half done! will get a picture up soon! back in on the 25th to have the rest done and then to discuss having it turned into a 3/4 sleeve!

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

DevonTT225 said:


> shoulder is half done! will get a picture up soon! back in on the 25th to have the rest done and then to discuss having it turned into a 3/4 sleeve!
> 
> Devon


noice! this comment is useless without pictures!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Just waiting for it to scab and go down so it is a good pic! got one just after it was done so will put that one up today 

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

DevonTT225 said:


> Just waiting for it to scab and go down so it is a good pic! got one just after it was done so will put that one up today
> 
> Devon


quick quick!!!!

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Its a spitfire dropping bombs on my burning building backdrop!


----------



## Lollypop86

That looks pretty cool

J
Xx


----------



## Danny Wilde

DevonTT225 said:


> Its a spitfire dropping bombs on my burning building backdrop!


Paint job is pure Curtis Kittyhawk. + Kittyhawk was a fighter bomber, whereas Spitfire was a pure fighter. What I'm saying is that's a Kittyhawk, not a Spitfire...
Sorry, bit pedantic, but my old man used to fly 'em...
Personally I reckon the Kittyhawk was the cooler plane.


----------



## J•RED

It looks like a cool plane  
My great uncle use to fly the P47 thunderbolt during WW2 in Burma 

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DevonTT225

cheers guys! 
Thanks for the info Danny! I wasn't bothered about the type of plane, just wanted a cool looking one 
always nice to be in the know 
Devon


----------



## DevonTT225

who's up next for some ink then?
im in a week on Saturday!
Devon


----------



## burns

Me! I'm booked in at 11am tomorrow  8)


----------



## Lollypop86

no fair I'm seriously lagging behind here!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Pictures!

Devon


----------



## burns

Gonna have to wait a couple of weeks for a photo I'm afraid. It was really red and angry immediately afterwards, to the point where part of it wasn't visible as a result. Now the reddening has disappeared...I have some lovely yellow bruises in its place! I reckon that by the time the bruising disappears I'll be fully scabbed, so will wait until that's gone because no-one needs to see the flakes!

I have to say though, that this was by far the most painful sitting. The pain nearly destroyed me! [smiley=bigcry.gif] No idea why it was so much worse this time than any other.


----------



## DevonTT225

what did you have and where?

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

wow its bruised you! damn!

J
xx


----------



## kevbeans

Booked in for a consultation for my first one on Saturday, put it off for enough years now.


----------



## Lollypop86

are you going the whole hog and getting a full back piece? 

J
xx


----------



## burns

DevonTT225 said:


> what did you have and where?
> 
> Devon


I've had some lyrics and trash polka-style designs done around the white rose on my mid back. It's pretty full there now...but I'm still thinking about having the gaps filled with some shading and stuff...


----------



## DevonTT225

sounds good! I cant wait to get my shoulder finally capped off on Saturday then start on my forearm!

Devon


----------



## kevbeans

Lollypop86 said:


> are you going the whole hog and getting a full back piece?
> 
> J
> xx


Nope, sleeve going onto my chest a bit in a similar style to the pics below. Whether or not it turns out like this is the question? Spent years trying to find something I like so hoping the finished item is as good as the pics.


----------



## TTchan

My 12th tattoo is happening on the 15th feb, so excited


----------



## Lollypop86

kevbeans said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you going the whole hog and getting a full back piece?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, sleeve going onto my chest a bit in a similar style to the pics below. Whether or not it turns out like this is the question? Spent years trying to find something I like so hoping the finished item is as good as the pics.
Click to expand...

wow that looks pretty immense! You might find you start off with 1 bit and then want to change bits of the original design, make sure you get a good freehand artist they should be able to design something bespoke for you then which will give you the "one of a kind" edge 

J
xx


----------



## burns

That looks absolute quality! 8)

I love the look on the artist's face as you rock up with an armful of reference material  "I like that section from that one, I like the curve on that, I want that bit without that part there..." Fair play to them for having the vision and talent to understand what we're on about and come up with a design that is better than we could ever have imagined...


----------



## DevonTT225

I always text my artist pictures etc and he will just say leave it with me.
Then when I go and see him he is like 'right, it was a good idea. found this picture which I think is better and more suited then I can add this to it and it will fit in well with this and we can put this background on it...' by the end of it, I have got exactly what I wanted and I didn't know I wanted it! they are absolute geniuses'.

Devon


----------



## Nitrojosh

Added a fuel injector above the piston on my second sleeve yesterday! Slowly filling up the gaps.



Here's a piece I had on my calf in July by Leah Moule, it usually divides opinion!


----------



## Lollypop86

Lovin the second one!

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

OMG !!!!!!!!!! surely the biggest one is between your ears !!!


----------



## Lollypop86

Who is that aimed at roddy?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy

gap


----------



## Lollypop86

kevbeans said:


> Booked in for a consultation for my first one on Saturday, put it off for enough years now.


So how did it go?

J
Xx


----------



## Nitrojosh

Lol not quite, gaps on my arm...!


----------



## roddy

enjoy


----------



## rmart030

Here's mine right after it was done. The rusty looking colours have now turned light grey.


----------



## Lollypop86

nice detail on there

J
xx


----------



## rmart030

Lollypop86 said:


> nice detail on there
> 
> J
> xx


Thank you! Looks much better now it's had 6 months to fully heal.


----------



## Lollypop86

rmart030 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice detail on there
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looks much better now it's had 6 months to fully heal.
Click to expand...

This post is pointless without a picture.....just saying 

J
xx


----------



## rmart030

Lollypop86 said:


> rmart030 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice detail on there
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Looks much better now it's had 6 months to fully heal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post is pointless without a picture.....just saying
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Ok then, just for you!


----------



## Lollypop86

really liking the detail on it, your tattooist did well

J
xx


----------



## TTSam

No longer a virgin!! Just had it done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

What does it say?

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam

BW, my nans initials  shes done alot for me in life and its her birthday on sunday, so wanted to do something to show her what she means to me, and that i appreciate all shes done for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Aww that's quite cute

J
Xx


----------



## albogg

though i would put my tattoo on i call it the devil seducing the angel


----------



## Lollypop86

wow thats awesome!

J
xx


----------



## albogg

thanks lollypop it took 7 hours to have done


----------



## Lollypop86

in 1 sitting? or 2? mine look pretty boring compared to that lol

Note to self must become more creative for next ink lol

J
xx


----------



## albogg

had two sittings have a tat on each arm first but fancied a big one but the hardest thing is finding a good tattooist, which is hard as there are so many crap ones out there so make sure there good if you have a big one there is no getting going back.

alan xx


----------



## Lollypop86

I will always highly recommend Mantra 2 in West Drayton, all of the guys there are amazing!

J
xx


----------



## Nathanho123

missed my last 2 appointments so booked in for 4 hrs to make up for it on the 27th feb Yay


----------



## TTchan

I had my 12th one yesterday, it definitely won't be to everyone taste but I truly love it


----------



## Tevildo

The only one of mine that I currently have a photo of - ink by Tribe Tattoo of Edinburgh, design by an artist friend.


----------



## Lollypop86

ooo thats interesting where have you had that done?

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Hadn't had one for ages so went in on Saturday as found out Friday he had a free space!
Got more on my shoulder to cap it off and booked in for the 22nd of March to start on my forearm! EXCITED!
Will try and get a picture on later today.

Devon


----------



## Lollypop86

I wish I had enough time in the day to get my new one lol

J
xx


----------



## DevonTT225

Make time!
I had to cancel my last one due to being left completely skint after my 21st in Dublin!
Then thought to my self, bugger it. Need to get in otherwise ill never book it!
As soon as he started and I heard the gun, I knew I needed more so booked back in! haha

Devon


----------



## de coco

Just spotted this thread! Here's a few of mine.










































still got loads more work I need done, the top half was a last minute booking as someone dropped out & it was a spur of the moment decision to get something i've wanted for a while done hence no shading on the skull or hair yet, the bottom half was my first ever tattoo and fully custom. Can't wait to get it all linked in nicely and the arm finished so I can move onto my left arm !


----------



## Lollypop86

oh wow thats pretty cool

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Time to show a few of mine- got work planned but this is just a teaser to start...


----------



## Lollypop86

nice ink.....but i just noticed something....

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Lollypop86 said:


> nice ink.....but i just noticed something....
> 
> J
> xx


What you noticed. ..?


----------



## Lollypop86

you have really hairy feet  *runs and hides* lol

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Haha the effect I used to make the colours pop on the pic emphasised the hair and made it worse than it is....... well kinda! Yes I have hobbit feet lol


----------



## Lollypop86

LMFAO well I didnt want to say that as I thought you might have taken it the wrong way with a question like "have you come from the shire?" lol

I'm only messing 

J
xx


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Well I am from middle earth...


----------



## Lollypop86

erm.....anything north of Oxford is up norffff for me lol

J
xx


----------



## spike

Ewwww, feet :?


----------



## Nathanho123

ive gone one better guys...

me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....

Tattoo And Barber shop

im gonna be covered 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Nathanho123 said:


> ive gone one better guys...
> 
> me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....
> 
> Tattoo And Barber shop
> 
> im gonna be covered 8)


finally a tt owner who can be called a hairdresser


----------



## TTSam

Im booked in for 30th of march for my next one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanho123

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive gone one better guys...
> 
> me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....
> 
> Tattoo And Barber shop
> 
> im gonna be covered 8)
> 
> 
> 
> finally a tt owner who can be called a hairdresser
Click to expand...

haha im an s4 owner now mate ! the big fat v8 makes it a mans car :twisted:


----------



## DevonTT225

I am booked in on the 22nd!



Nathanho123 said:


> ive gone one better guys...
> 
> me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....
> 
> Tattoo And Barber shop
> 
> im gonna be covered 8)


Do I hear a forum discount on tattoos coming? haha

Devon


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Nathanho123 said:


> fixitagaintomoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive gone one better guys...
> 
> me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....
> 
> Tattoo And Barber shop
> 
> im gonna be covered 8)
> 
> 
> 
> finally a tt owner who can be called a hairdresser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha im an s4 owner now mate ! the big fat v8 makes it a mans car :twisted:
Click to expand...

i was considering the same at some point! very good engine and an even better platform for it to put the power down through!


----------



## Nathanho123

.


----------



## Nathanho123

DevonTT225 said:


> I am booked in on the 22nd!
> 
> 
> 
> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ive gone one better guys...
> 
> me and my buddy have officalllllllyyyyyy got the keys to our new shop ....
> 
> Tattoo And Barber shop
> 
> im gonna be covered 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Do I hear a forum discount on tattoos coming? haha
> 
> Devon
Click to expand...

if you wanna drive to swansea your more rhan welcome my friend !


----------



## Nathanho123

> i was considering the same at some point! very good engine and an even better platform for it to put the power down through!


im
in love with it ! and the gear box ... Wow

only if u can deal with 18mpg ! ha


----------



## Nitrojosh

Today's addition 



But of a dodgy filter to try and show the colour.


----------



## TTSam

My new addition 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevbeans

Not been on here for a while due to work etc, was hoping to make the rolling road meet but booked in for more of my sleeve. Only had a couple of sessions so far and lots more detail etc to be added but progress so far...


----------



## JoTT

Lollypop86 said:


> nice ink.....but i just noticed something....
> 
> J
> xx


I noticed the same :lol: 
Nice ink tho I've just messaged my tattooist as got the bug again


----------



## kevbeans

JoTT said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice ink.....but i just noticed something....
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed the same :lol:
Click to expand...

Ok what am I missing???

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

JoTT said:


> I noticed the same :lol:


oh good not the only one! 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

TTSam said:


> My new addition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice 

J
xx


----------



## CSMatt

Not finished yet


----------



## TTSam

My latest addition








For my nan who passed away on the 11th 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

That's beautiful sambam

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam

Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSSTT

Will be looking to get my first one this year. Know exactly what I want, but just need to double check a translation and then find an artist that I like.


----------



## Lollypop86

where abouts you from?

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT

Currently living near Winchester


----------



## Lollypop86

oh ok cool, I;d recommend Mantra 2 in West Drayton but it might be a bit far lol

J
xx


----------



## RSSTT

Lollypop86 said:


> oh ok cool, I;d recommend Mantra 2 in West Drayton but it might be a bit far lol
> 
> J
> xx


Cheers, Will check em out. Happy to travel to find the right artist. It's for life afterall.


----------



## Lollypop86

Indeed it is 

J
xx


----------



## KammyTT

My new half sleeve























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Nice detail

J
xx


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

My most recent one below, combination of the two band logos for Avenged Sevenfold and Five Finger Death Punch, I thought it worked quite well as the skull with wings forms a "Camazotz", a Mayan symbol for death, loss and sacrifice and this tattoo is a memorial to my mum who passed away in October 2014 from cancer at 56 and she bought me the concert tickets for the two bands as my first every gig.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I have two full dotwork sleeves, all sacred geometry































Had an old tribal partly covered and have had 2 lazer sessions on the rest up to now

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nathanho123

1wheelonly said:


> I have two full dotwork sleeves, all sacred geometry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an old tribal partly covered and have had 2 lazer sessions on the rest up to now
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


that's a few hours there man ...

ive had loads since being on here will get some pics up.


----------



## WALTTON

paul4281 said:


> Sarcastic moi?
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favourite bit of my left "sleeve". When he did it, he free handed the zip from a jacket that he had brought it specially. The guy I use has been a graphic designer, used to air brush cars & bikes, & still does painting when time allows. Not the average kitchen scratcher.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this not your right arm ??


----------



## Lollypop86

1wheelonly said:


> I have two full dotwork sleeves, all sacred geometry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an old tribal partly covered and have had 2 lazer sessions on the rest up to now
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


That's pretty cool 

J
Xx


----------



## KammyTT

Lollypop86 said:


> 1wheelonly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have two full dotwork sleeves, all sacred geometry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had an old tribal partly covered and have had 2 lazer sessions on the rest up to now
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty cool
> 
> J
> Xx
Click to expand...

How was the laser therapy? I have a tribal on my upper arm that I want a cover up on to complete a sleeve,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'll be perfectly honest mate, it's bloody murder !!!!!
It's tribal that I'm getting rid of too, had some of it covered but my shoulder, lower neck and back needs to be gone because I'm having another in its place but it's very fine

It's not a quick easy fix mate and is VERY painful, I've only had a couple of sessions up to now but has started to break up and fade now

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## KammyTT

Really don't fancy the laser therapy! How does it feel compared to a tattoo? 
I've also got tribal that's stopping me from completing a full sleeve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

A tattoo is like being tickled compared to lazer mate

Imagine the worst place you've been tattooed and treble it !

I've had ALOT of detail on both elbows which wasn't pleasant at all but I'd rather have that than lazer lol

Here's a dotwork piece my tattooist has just done for someone









I'm going to a convention in April and sitting for him, I'm having both my armpits done, really not looking forward to it if I'm honest lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## therock

My Grandad portrait .


----------



## KammyTT

new piece added

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86

Nice 

J
xx


----------



## KammyTT

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78

Anyone had laser removal on an old tat? think the ink they used back then was different. Mine is about 20 years old now and pretty much hate it. It's a tribal dragon about 5 inches long and about 3 wide, it's in black but is like a patchy dull grey/blue colour now. Wondering if laser removal is worth it or if the colours in the newer inks could hide it as really don't fancy a black panther cover up, not that there's anything up with panther tats just some of the work you see nowadays is top class would like something decent.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Mines about ten years old but because it was sold black and hammered in its a bastard to remove 
It's started to break up now, had a couple of sittings now, long way to go yet lol








The ones on my hands have nearly gone
















I'd highly recommend a cover up over lazer mate ! 
It bloody hurst lol 
My shoulder has got to be lazered as the tat I'm having there is very fine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78

how many sittings was that lea? I went into ask about removal recently they offered to go over the tail of my dragon to let me see how it felt but decided not to bother as then would have no choice but to get it removed


----------



## bhoy78

Just seen the bottom part of your message, might just go for a cover up if lazers that sore  in recent years I have had problems in my shoulder and a mri showed some significant cyst in my shoulder that they don't plan to operate on, so guess either way cover up or removal is going to be sore :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Trust me mate, there's no comparison !!!

Removal REALLY hurts !!
Having a tat is a walk in the park in comparison lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78

lol might just wait it out to it fades away fully then :lol: mine is prob as faded as the one on your neck, will give a cover up some thought, that dot work is class never seen that before


----------



## Gav_TT225

Had 2 old tribal tats lasered. Only had 2 sessions on each and pretty much faded them to nothing however it did scar me! Anyway just started a sleeve to cover them up. 
After first session of laser. 








Healed shot of new tat.


----------



## Lollypop86

cover up looks good

J
xx


----------



## bhoy78

That dragon is pretty much same as one I want covered up, your new tat looks great


----------



## Gav_TT225

Lollypop86 said:


> cover up looks good
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Got another session due end of the month. I'll keep the thread updated on the developments.


----------



## Gav_TT225

bhoy78 said:


> That dragon is pretty much same as one I want covered up, your new tat looks great


Thanks bud. It's definitely possible. Thought I was stuck with that dragon forever lol. I've got tribal on my left arm which will be lasered off shortly. Gonna go light this time to avoid any scarring.


----------



## eldiablott

TTchan said:


> Here's all mine, sorry the pictures are a bit rubbish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chantelle.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did you get these done?


----------



## Guzi

I'm having a couple of areas lasered and its taking forever! Had about 7-8 and its faded a little :x


----------



## therock




----------



## HeroicBroccoli

My latest piece, tribute to Ridley Scott's "Alien" with a Dia de los Muertos twist. Inked my Adam Farmer at TokyoTatoo in Cheltenham.


----------

